# Revisiting the Phrag. schlimii Complex



## eteson (Jan 3, 2018)

Dear friends, Happy new 2018, our best wishes from Colombia!
Some people asked me to share our last WOC talk about Phragmipedium schlimii. Please find it in the following link.


https://www.academia.edu/attachment...olbar&ct=MTUxNTE2ODE2OCwxNTE1MTY4MjUwLDgzNzk1


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 4, 2018)

Thanks a lot Eliseo !!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 5, 2018)

Thank you, Eliseo. Much appreciated.


----------

